# How to move Steering Wheel?



## cargeec 99xe (May 10, 2002)

I guess I have short arms, or something , but the steering wheel feels a wee bit too far away. (okay, more like way to far away) I end up lowering it almost all the way down, and then I can't see the speedo because the top of the steering wheel blocks it. Does anyone make some kind of spacer plate for our steering wheels so I can bring the steering wheel out another 1/2 to 1 inch? I mean, this is just about the last peeve that is preventing me from really liking my car and having peace of mind...aargh!!! One performance shop said that I have to buy an aftermarket steering wheel because no one makes spacers for the stock steering wheel. Is this true, or is he just trying to make a few quick bucks?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Have you tried moving your seat forward a notch or a notch less on the seat recline?

The guy is right about the spacer and aftermarket wheel thing. Shop around for a wheel/adapter. Performance shops may charge alot more than a regular parts store.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*mod to decrease steering wheel distance....*

to bring the steering wheel 1/2 to 1 inch closer to you, buy thin soled shoes. 

honestly, though, i have the same problem (it's not short arms... it's long legs.) the best remedy i have found is to sit as far upright as possible, to bring myself closer to the wheel... hope this helps...

besides, going aftermarket on the steering wheel is kind of risky, unless you're comfortable without an airbag.


----------



## cargeec 99xe (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm... Long legs... I haven't thought about that!  Moving the seat closer will really make me bend my knees too much, and I feel I might get jammed up with the pedals in an emergency. I also do have the seat in the most upright position and am considering cutting the upholstery open and cutting some foam out of the bottom of the backrest so I can indeed move the seat closer without compromising the leg position.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

ouch!... you must have damn long legs! good luck!


----------

